# Ricotta Salata - can you freeze?



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2005)

Can you freeze ricotta salata?  I bought two wedges and it sure would be nice to freeze one of them - but if not I guess I'll need lots of recipes!!!! lol


----------



## ironchef (Aug 8, 2005)

According to my Italian co-worker, you can do it but the quality won't be quite as good. He also said to cut into small chunks so that you won't have to defrost the whole wedge, but just what you'll need.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks ironchef - I really don't want to compromise the texture so what I'll do is cut the wedges into smaller pieces and use my food saver to preserve it for as long as possible.  In the meantime I'll just use the heck out of it!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2005)

IC is right, the texture (and taste) will be degraded by freezing.  This is true with most cheeses.

I freeze cheese to use in mac and cheese, suaces, etc.  Things where the texture doesn't matter.

But ricotta salata is more of an eating cheese (as opposed to a cooking cheese) so I'm with you -- use the foodsaver.

And buy good cheese in small quantities.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info jenny.  A local store is going out of business and all their stuff was 50% off - I couldn't help it - it's not my fault - it's the female shopping gene!!!!!! 

I planned on just crumbling it in some salads and maybe on top of some chicken pesto - if that sounds like it would work. Any other ideas?

As a side note - the food saver is my best investment yet - I "saved" some lightly breaded and sauted tilapia and 2 1/2 weeks later I found it  - it was perfect - tasted just like it did the day I cooked it - except maybe it wasn't still crispy! lol

Jenny - did you ever send me anything in reference to the PM I sent you?  If you did I still haven't gotten anything - thanks.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2005)

KE, sorry, I started my reasearch and was sidetracked.

I have a couple of suggestions for you, but let me get my act togtehr on that.


----------

